# Marnie and her kittens



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Marnie was dumped on the doorstep of the vets with Ebony, who we think may be her daughter. 
Both cats were in a terrible condition. Marnie was pregnant, in desperate need of food and lots of tlc. She also had an untreated ulcer on her lip which must have been so painful for her. This has now been treated and has healed well but has left her with a slightly disfigured top lip. 
Despite all Marnie has been through she is the most loving and trusting girl who captures the hearts of everyone she meets. She has been a fantastic mom to her 4 kittens who are all very healthy and playful and all are now looking for their forever home. (West Midlands)

Marnie and her kittens - YouTube


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are adorable. HOpe they get loving homes soon.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Bkess her heart! She deserves the best bless her xx


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thought id post a few pics aswell!

She is just the most loving cat! We only know the short story. Who knows what this poor girl has suffered over the years. 
It really is as if she knows that she and her babies are safe and she is sooo grateful! She just loves fuss! Lets just hope she finds the forever home she deserves soon. Im sure her kittens wont be in foster too long, I just hope Mom isnt overlooked. x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a sweetheart lets hope that both marnie and her babies find loving homes soon


----------

